# XTrail T30, No spark and no fuel



## Likotsi (May 13, 2020)

I have 2004 T30 model, immediately after engine had started sometimes it will make some sort of a grinding sound, but the sound will disappear after sound few minutes. Sometimes the engine would not start at once like it used to do before, but it will eventually start after much trying. I took it to the diagnosing machine and the result revealed that problem is Crank shaft sensor (CKP). I bought new CKP and installed it, but I was able to drive a car for about 20 minutes after installing the new part, the car just didn’t start afterwards. When trouble shooting, we found out that there is no spark and no fuel, in fact when putting the car key on ‘’on’’ there is no fuel seen from fuel pump. We tried to change both sensors, crankshaft and camshaft sensors but all in vain. Can someone help please.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Likotsi said:


> I have 2004 T30 model, immediately after engine had started sometimes it will make some sort of a grinding sound, but the sound will disappear after sound few minutes. Sometimes the engine would not start at once like it used to do before, but it will eventually start after much trying. I took it to the diagnosing machine and the result revealed that problem is Crank shaft sensor (CKP). I bought new CKP and installed it, but I was able to drive a car for about 20 minutes after installing the new part, the car just didn’t start afterwards. When trouble shooting, we found out that there is no spark and no fuel, in fact when putting the car key on ‘’on’’ there is no fuel seen from fuel pump. We tried to change both sensors, crankshaft and camshaft sensors but all in vain. Can someone help please.


Did you buy OEM sensors from a Nissan dealer? When replacing sensors, always use Nissan OEM parts from a Nissan dealer; aftermarket electronic items generally are not reliable, don't last long, and many times are DOA. Also inspect the engine harness ground points for tightness and possible oxidation.


----------



## Likotsi (May 13, 2020)

Yes the ones i bought are from Nissan dealer. what i also realized is that, there is a relay on the harness of the fuel pump, that relay has no power, when jumping it with a battery the fuel pump makes some small sound.


----------

